# looking for a yak



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I am looking to do some river fishing and out in some lakes round HR. Maybe get out around CBBT and ditch. Any sugestions? I am a pretty little guy I 5'9 135 wet with all my gear and 2 bricks in my back pocket ? Also I have a truck to transport it . Thanks


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

are u looking to buy one now or looking for suggestions?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome to the "dark side".  If your looking for a kayak that you can throw into the back of the truck, I would stay with a 13' and under. 

Your size is actually pretty good for most any kayak. Look for some of these on sale or in the newspaper. Craigslist is another good place to look for used kayaks. I would recommend any of these. 

Tarpon 100 = 10'
Tarpon 120 = 12'
Ride 135 = 13' 6" (heavy)
Ocean Prowler 13 = 13' ( Probable the best SOT ever IMHO)
Ocean Kayak Scambler = 12'
Ocean Kayak Big Game = 12' 9" (heavy...70 lbs.)
Pelican Apex (from DICK's) = 11' 6" ( good boat for $349.00)
Native Manta Ray = 12' 
Native Magic = 12' 1"
Hobie Outback Fisherman ( peddle system)
Native Manta Ray 11' 
Ocean Kayak Caper = 11' 3" (sweet lil kayak) (very light also)

I hope this helps.............or at least didnt confuse you.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

dont forget the ocean kayak drifter. 12'7" long and a super stable 32.5" wide.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

kayak kevin said:


> dont forget the ocean kayak drifter. 12'7" long and a super stable 32.5" wide.


very stable and maneuverable i jus got one


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yea man, ive been using them for 4 years.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

kayak kevin said:


> dont forget the ocean kayak drifter. 12'7" long and a super stable 32.5" wide.


Dang............ Kev? They still making it?

Its a nice boat also.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i dont think they are pushing them that hard, they are alot cheaper nowadays, i got the one im riding now from bass pro on sale for $500, new!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Heard it was pretty stable.How does it track for a shorter kayak? Does it need a rudder?
Oh and what time of year was the sale Kevin?
Is it a dry or wet ride?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

real stable, ive never rolled. it tracks ok. i dont use a rudder. the sale was last summer. and its wet, its a kayak


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have paddled a P13 for 2 1/2yrs. now and I love it... I'm 5'10 150lbs. the boat is super stable (never flipped it intentionally), fast (i keep up with T160i's), and tracks pretty good (would track perfect for a heavier guy) I notice a little side to side movement every now and then but it doesn't effect my paddling at all. There is PLENTY of room for gear, loads of eyes to attach stuff, easy to rig, etc. I have had it in 30mph winds, 3-4ft. swells, horrid currents, etc... and have never felt uncomfortable in it... other than yak ass due to the seat... that's getting upgraded to a Surf 2 Summit seat real soon. 

If you'd like i'll be fishing Thursday. morning/early afternoon... you're more than welcome to meet me at the launch and take it for a paddle.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

phoenix yaks are nice and pretty!go check them out.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

jaron, I am looking for one dont know much about them though . If I found one reasonable I would probably buy it . Though I really dont know what reasonable is taht is why I was on the forum trying to get some help and do some research.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Heritage Redfish 14
Appomattox River Co.$699 +tax
Kayakfishingstuff $645 +shipping
Just the basic yak and $15 each for flush mount rod holders if you want em.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I was looking at a LLBeene Manatee delux . It is a 10' with a max wt of 275 lbs .They want 399 for it . I can get the fishing pkg for 499. I think 15 bucks for a rod holder and 399 and GTG ! What do ya think? link below
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&categoryId=54370&sc1=Search&feat=sr"]http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&categoryId=54370&sc1=Search&feat=sr


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

A 12 ft boat might be a better. That would be a good compromise if you are going to be mainly looking at the lakes and rivers.


Also, my number one suggestion is to wait until the Wild River Outfitters Demo day coming up on May 17th.

http://www.wildriveroutfitters.com/local/demo_paddlefest.asp

You can get a chance to try every boat under the sun before you buy. I would highly recommend. There will also be some kayak fishing guys there so you can see some boats rigged out.


----------

